# New Orsa Sea Angler



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anyone have any initial thoughts on the new Swiss-made Orsa Sea Angler?

I'm tempted by it myself. They are asking $200 up front as a deposit and I cannot find out any details beyond that, and the spec itself.

Anyone have any experience of dealing with them directly, as I have heard they are a little slow and uncommunicative at times.

I would like my next purchase to be a somewhat exotic dive watch, would ideally like a Doxa Sharkhunter but when I look at my bank balance online, i get "Computer says NO!"

Any ideas on alternative purchases and experiences dealing with Orsa most welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ncon said:


> Does anyone have any initial thoughts on the new Swiss-made Orsa Sea Angler?
> 
> I'm tempted by it myself. They are asking $200 up front as a deposit and I cannot find out any details beyond that, and the spec itself.
> 
> ...


Orsa is very much a one-man-band, and in my experience, honest .... I wouldn't worry about pre-payment .... I have dealt twice with Orsa ... one of which was a pre-payment.

The first Swiss will be silver and black but I understand that an all luminous dial and other colours are in the pipeline.

The Asian versions I had were good for the money.


----------

